# Could still use some good thoughts



## ShaunaL (May 3, 2010)

My mare Whitney is 287 days today. As posted before she has been bagging up for about a month and has previous problems with premature/stillborn foals. She has not had a surviving foal in a long time.

We still have her on mega-doses of Regumate, Banamine and she just finished a 14 day course of SMZs. She developed a SEVERE cough recently and is not eating well. Luckily she is a bit overweight so she does need to lose some weight to be at a healthier weight. We put her on a different antibiotic and cough syrup for the cough and are waiting for lab results. I feel bad for her, her coughing just racks her whole body.

But anyway, in the midst of all and despite all meds she has continued to progress and took a huge leap forward a few days ago. Checked her in the morning to find her bag full and tight and waxed. She is now intermittently leaking milk, just a very small amount but still discouraging. She seems very uncomfortable, even with the Banamine. Lots of rolling, cat stretches, pacing, belly biting/kicking. I'm watching her on the monitor right now doing the cricket dance and butt-rubbing. Her milk is goldeny-whitish and very sticky. I had major surgery April 8 so I can't really collect her to test her milk (probably wouldn't anyway, so I don't stimulate more milk). We got some a couple nights ago and that's what it looked/felt like then.

At this point with her we just watch her closely, continue her meds and pray she somehow holds off but does ANYONE have any other ideas to try? We've run through all the ideas so far, from vets and from LB-ers. On the bright side, she hasn't foaled yet, even with the wax/milk so maybe she will keep holding off....

One other question for you pros, she rolls a LOT. As in, lays down, rolls, get up and goes down again within a few minutes. She'll repeat this a few times through the night. I don't recall her rolling this much last time and my other mares didn't either. Do any of you associate this with a malpositioned foal? I can't help wondering if this is why she hasn't foaled yet, as she looks dropped but is still wide on one side.

Anyway, hoping someone has a new idea but mainly just asking for some good thoughts that she will hold off - we could sure use them. This is our only 2010 baby and we are SO CLOSE to viability, it's driving me crazy! What do you guys think about her signs - would love to hear from people that have had mares do this/look like this and then not foal for awhile




Think she could make it longer?

Thanks so much for your good thoughts/prayers guys - it's your support that helps me through these tough situations and keep me focused on the good stuff. I am still mostly stuck in bed with not much to do other than stare at Whitney on the monitor and worry.


----------



## eagles ring farm (May 3, 2010)

Praying Whitney holds off a little longer

Ask your vet about some tri-hist for the cough


----------



## Allure Ranch (May 3, 2010)

_My prayers are with you that she carries a HEALTHY baby and everything goes well with her foaling._


----------



## Charlotte (May 3, 2010)

Praying for a successful foaling for your little mare. I've had a very healthy but just a tad premature foal born at 291 days. Just had to keep her warmer than you would think. She's now a world TT mare.

Is she on ulcer meds? With the banamine that could be what is making her roll and exhibit signs of belly pain. Ranitidine and Ulcerguard. I've used both successfully as well as sucralfate on preg mares.

I 'think' I remember my vet telling me that Tri-Hist is contraindicated in preg mares.

Think positive! You've made it this far.

Charlotte


----------



## 3EagleFarm (May 3, 2010)

Praying for your little mare that she will hold off a little bit longer! You made it so far already!


----------



## rabbitsfizz (May 4, 2010)

You could easily get a live, viable foal at 287 days.

I have everything crossed for you, I know how you feel.

Hang in there and tell the mare to do the same.!


----------



## lilnickers (May 4, 2010)

Praying your little mare hangs on a little longer





Poor girl, she sounds so uncomfortable


----------



## mizbeth (May 4, 2010)

Hi Shauna,

I have had a foal born and live that was 282 days. It was intensive care for her for weeks, but she did make it. I would recommend ulcerguard also, it surely cannot hurt her and yes I would consider up - down - rolling something to be concerned about, whether it is ulcers or re positioning her foal.

Good luck, glad to hear she is still holding on. Tri hist is not good for pregnant mares nor is any other cough syrup as I've been told. No antihistimes at all.

Beth


----------



## ShaunaL (May 4, 2010)

Thank you for the support, it really helps. She is hanging on, I wish I could make her more comfortable, she had a pretty rough night, as did we - since she looked like she was going to foal any minute ALL NIGHT. I put her on ulcerguard last night just in case but I am highly suspicious that the rolling is related to the foal's position. Thank you for all the info and success stories, I rely on your experience



Today is day 288, the day Soldier (who died a few days later) was born last year so it would be hard for us emotionally if she foals today.


----------



## Riverdance (May 4, 2010)

Shauna,

I had a mare this year, that looked like your mare for almost two weeks. When she truly got rock hard and her nipples where firm and pointed out, then she waxed. big hugh drips on her nipples. Then it was still 48 hours before she foaled.

Another one had nipples and a bag like that too. She also had fluid like that and was very sticky. That went on for over 2 weeks, till the sticky was so thick it would not drip off my finger. Still she waited another couple of days.

I am keeping my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Riverdance (May 5, 2010)

Shauna,

How is your mare doing today? Is she hanging in there?


----------



## Royal Crescent (May 5, 2010)

bump....I was wondering too

Barb


----------



## Charlotte (May 5, 2010)

Any word?

suggestion.......if she still seems painful.......give Ranitidine (zantac) as well as Ulcerguard. Ranitidine will work in 30 minutes to 1 hour if ulcers are the problem (lasts about 4 hours so I give 3 x day). Ulcerguard can take from 3-5 days to help.

Sure hope all is well.

Charlotte


----------



## ShaunaL (May 5, 2010)

She is still hanging on, I am so grateful for each day we get. She has been dripping milk for 4 days now, last year she dripped milk for 10 days before she foaled so I'm HOPING that may mean we can get another 6 days in? She is still very uncomfortable, rolling etc.

Her cough is much improved, thankfully and she had been eating better yesterday and this morning but tonight she has not touched her hay. Thanks Charlotte for the Ranitidine idea, I'll go out and give her some. She does a lot of cat stretching along with the rolling. She's pooping normally, drinking water, etc.

She's been dripping milk long enough now that I think I need to have some more colostrum on hand. I have some but not much. Last year I got it from New York but I'm looking for something closer this time.

Riverdance, thanks for your stories, it's good to know how long they can hang on like this.


----------



## ShaunaL (May 6, 2010)

Whitney went into labor today, we knew right away something was wrong from the way she was acting (plus I already had a terrible feeling about it from all the rolling she was doing this week). I could feel what I thought was a hip or rear so we loaded her into the trailer and headed for the equine hospital about 30 minutes away.

It took them what felt like forever but they were awesome and were able to anesthetize her, untangle and pull the foal, who sadly didn't make it. It was his hip/flank I was feeling so they had to flip him all the way around, I can't believe they were able to get him out of there. It was a tiny palomino colt with a huge star



Thankfully, Whitney is doing well, she's staying there for a couple days but she should recover fully. She is offically retired from breeding now and will have a wonderful life just hanging around and relaxing. I'm pretty sad about my baby, he was breathtakingly beautiful even in death, but I am so thankful that Whitney is ok. Thank you for all your support.


----------



## ontherisefarm (May 7, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear about your foal but am happy for you that the mare will recover and be ok... Sounds like she is destined to be a beautiful pasture pet.. Hang in there and HUGS to you and your mare for the loss...


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (May 7, 2010)

I'm so sorry Shauna about the lost baby. He sounded beautiful. You sure have had your share to deal with yet somehow you seem to find the good in it all. I'm very thankful Whitney will be ok. Poor girl and you sure tried everything possible to help this have a successful outcome. You are a great horsey mom. Hugs to you and Whitney.


----------



## rockin r (May 7, 2010)

I am truely sorry about Whitneys foal...Prayers she will be okay..


----------



## Allure Ranch (May 7, 2010)

_I'm so sorry that you've had to go through this again with "Whitney". I hope that she makes a quick recovery. _


----------



## Make A Wish Miniatures (May 7, 2010)

I am so sorry Whitney could not hang on a little longer. I know how terrible you must feel. I had a mare that lost five foals in a row We tried all the usual things ,Regumate and a caslick. The last foal went full term but was born dead with a twisted cord. I couldn't put my mare or myself thru another foaling so I taught her to drive. Not all mares are meant to be mothers. You might enjoy driving Whitney.


----------



## sedeh (May 7, 2010)

I'm so sorry she lost the foal.




It's so hard when you wait so long and get so close and then to have a bad outcome. I don't blame you from retiring her from breeding. I'm glad to hear she will recover. {{{{HUGS}}}}


----------



## REO (May 7, 2010)

I'm so sorry for the loss of the colt.



You all tried SO hard! Whitney is lucky to have you. {{{{Hugs}}}} to both of you!


----------



## bannerminis (May 7, 2010)

So very sorry your mare lost her foal



Hope your mare feels better soon.


----------



## AnnaC (May 7, 2010)

So very sorry to hear your news - glad that Whitney will recover, am sure she will enjoy her life with you as your special girl.

Anna


----------



## Jill (May 7, 2010)

Shauna, I am so sorry


----------



## Barbie (May 7, 2010)

So sorry your foal didn't make it - just glad that Whitney will be ok. You tried so hard!

Barbie


----------



## eagles ring farm (May 7, 2010)

I'm so sorry about the loss of your foal

but so glad your mare is doing ok


----------



## Charlotte (May 7, 2010)

Aaw darn! Sure not the news I wanted to find here. I'm so sorry the beautiful baby didn't survive. Did the vets tell you...was the foal alive at first? Or was he already dead and that was the reason for not being in position? (that has happened here) Thank goodness you were set up to get the help Whitney needed.

Hugs,

Charlotte


----------



## ShaunaL (May 7, 2010)

Whitney arrested and died early this morning. They said she was doing fine and then I don't know what happened. I can't even believe it, it's too horrible to be really happening. My beautiful special little Whitney


----------



## Genie (May 7, 2010)

Very sad



Please accept our condolences.


----------



## little lady (May 7, 2010)

((hugs)) my deepest sympathy goes out to you.


----------



## Becky (May 7, 2010)

oh, no! I am so, so sorry!


----------



## Make A Wish Miniatures (May 7, 2010)

I am so sorry, There aren't any words that I could say to help how awful you must be feeling. You did all you could for your little mare. I truly feel for you.


----------



## AshleyNicole (May 7, 2010)

OMG I am sooo sorry…. I can’t imagine what you are going through….you have our deepest sympathies


----------



## Tab (May 7, 2010)

I am so sorry for the loss of your colt and your difficult experience with Whitney. Thank God that she's okay and I hope she has a smooth recovery!


----------



## Tami (May 7, 2010)

Oh Shauna, I am so so sorry.


----------



## 3EagleFarm (May 7, 2010)

OH NO! I am so sorry! I wish I could give you a big {{{{hug}}}


----------



## LindaL (May 7, 2010)

Shauna...I am so sorry for the loss of the foal and now Whitney!


----------



## Carolyn R (May 7, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear this news. You have my sincerest regards.


----------



## cretahillsgal (May 7, 2010)

(((((HUGS)))))


----------



## Jill (May 7, 2010)

Oh my gosh, Shauna!!! My heart goes out to you more than words can say!!! I am so very, very sorry!!!


----------



## RockRiverTiff (May 7, 2010)

I can't think of anything to say that seems helpful in this situation. I just wanted you to know how very sorry I am for both your losses.


----------



## ruffian (May 7, 2010)

I'm so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Joanne (May 7, 2010)

I always loved that mare from when Patty owned her.

I am so sorry for your loss of both mare and foal. Heartbreaking.


----------



## Hosscrazy (May 7, 2010)

I am so, so sorry...








Liz R.


----------



## mizbeth (May 7, 2010)

My heart is broken.........OMG!


----------



## REO (May 7, 2010)

OMG I'm so very sorry you lost your beloved Whitney too!





That's not fair.



I wish I could give you a big hug and cry with you. My heart aches for you Shauna.


----------



## LittleRibbie (May 7, 2010)

Oh Shauna, Im so sorry, your first priority was Whitney it was so obvious. And after just losing her foal and then poor Whitney...my heart is aching for you. I wish there was some way I could help you heal. I guess you could just say Whitney wanted to be such a good Mommy that she felt she needed to be with her little one....your with her now Whitney, rest in peace. (((hugs)))


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (May 7, 2010)

Oh god Shauna, I'm so heartbroken for you. I know you're suffering and there is nothing anyone can do or say to make it better right now. I know you're devastated. You tried so hard. Poor Whitney is free now.

Hugs to you Shauna. I'm so, so sorry.


----------



## Allure Ranch (May 7, 2010)

_I'm truly so sorry to hear about "Whitney" passing on. I can't imagine how heartbroken you must be right now. Please know that my sympathies are with you.... _


----------



## lilnickers (May 7, 2010)

Oh, such sad, sad news





I am heartbroken for you.

You certainly did all you could to keep Whitney comfortable.She knows how much you loved her.

She is with her foals now in green pastures, and she is pain free.{{HUGS}}


----------



## Riverdance (May 7, 2010)

Oh Shauna, I am so so sorry. I know how much you loved that beautiful mare.





My thoughts are with you.


----------



## triplethorsefarm (May 7, 2010)

I am so very sorry about your loses. This has got to the toughest part of being a breeder. Someone once told me never to breed your pets. The trouble with that is all of our minis touch our hearts and become our "pets". Whitney was blessed to have such a loving momma (owner). I hope your hearts heals and your mind never forgets your special little girl.


----------



## Maxi'sMinis (May 7, 2010)

I am so very sorry, you have been through so much with your girl and now to lose Whitney. You are in my thoughts.


----------



## Miniv (May 7, 2010)

I'm so so very very sad for you...... I understand the devastation of losing a mare. My sympathy and prayers are with you. Blessings.


----------



## shadowpaints (May 7, 2010)

so sorry to hear about your little colt and your pretty mare. please accept my deepest sympathies!


----------



## Mona (May 7, 2010)

Oh no Shauna, I am so terribly sorry for the loss of your mare and foal. (((HUGS)))


----------



## HGFarm (May 7, 2010)

Oh no, how awful. Hugs to you! So sorry about the loss of the colt, but then to lose the mare too... Do they have ANY idea what may have happened and what was causing the cough and other things? I am so sorry!!


----------



## ShaunaL (May 7, 2010)

Thank you all, I just can't get my head around it. That I'll never see her again, she was such a integral part of my and my children's lives. We haven't told the kids yet, they will be heartbroken.


----------



## MountainMeadows (May 7, 2010)

Oh Shauna ! ! !

I am so sorry - I had really thought that she would be OK and be able to live out her life as a beloved pet and member of your family

Again, my sincerest condolences

Stacy


----------



## rubyviewminis (May 7, 2010)

As I glance out at my two little mares, I feel the devastation you must be going through. I am so sorry this happened to you and a few other members here. You have lots of support from all these friends of yours, knowing how much the lose means to you.


----------



## Reble (May 7, 2010)

ShaunaL said:


> Whitney arrested and died early this morning. They said she was doing fine and then I don't know what happened. I can't even believe it, it's too horrible to be really happening. My beautiful special little Whitney


Oh so so sorry,


----------



## PaintNminis (May 7, 2010)

Omg I am soo Sorry it's never easy to lose them


----------



## minimule (May 7, 2010)

I'm so sorry you lost them both. We went through this last year. Lost the foal and then the mare a month to the day later. When the vet was working on repositioning the foal to get it out, he said we could still loose the mare because arteries can be damaged with all the manipulation. It's possible Whitney ruptured an artery and bleed out.

I'm really sorry you are going through this. It hurts and there is nothing anyone can say to make you feel better.

{{{{{hugs}}}}}


----------



## Crabby-Chicken (May 7, 2010)

Oh God,,, I am so sorry. You did all you could and then some. We all wish we could each take a little of your pain away and make it go away. Again, I am sorry.


----------



## ShaunaL (May 7, 2010)

They will be doing a necropsy on Whitney today. As much as I hate to think about it, I need to know what happened.

For those who asked, the vet thinks the baby was alive until just before they got him out, he looked good and strong for his age (290 days) and felt alive to her for most of the procedure but in the end she thinks the placenta detached at some point. It came out with the colt. He just wasn't ready to be born yet and hadn't gotten into position I guess.

Thank you all


----------



## AnnaC (May 7, 2010)

Oh Shauna I simply cannot believe this has happened. I'm so very very sorry that you have lost Whitney as well. My deepest sympathies to you, and your family.

I also want to thank you for coming here and explaining what happened to cause Whitney's death, when you are suffering ssuch heartbreak from her loss.

Sending hugs -- Anna


----------



## eagles ring farm (May 7, 2010)

I'm so sorry Shauna my heart breaks for you


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (May 7, 2010)

Shauna, I'm so SO sorry for you.



I can't imagine going through what you are going through. You sound like the nicest person ever and we all know you did everything that could be done. Why things are meant to be this way, we'll never know. But I think Whitney wanted to be with her baby colt. He must need her and she needs him. I'm just so sorry they can't be here for you to enjoy them. I'm a firm believer, we will all meet again in a better place. Run free Whitney and baby.


----------



## ShaunaL (May 7, 2010)

Thank you so much for all your kindness. It can be very isolating when friends and family, although very sweet and sympathetic, just can't understand the devastation and it's comforting to know that you all do understand.

The necropsy showed Whitney died of a ruptured uterus. I don't know why it happened so many hours after. I hope it was fast and she is with her babies now, her beautiful daughter Rose, her colt Soldier and her new little one. Be at peace sweet girl


----------



## Royal Crescent (May 7, 2010)

I am so very sorry for your loss.



:No-Sad I can't even imagine how you are feeling. Hugs to all your family.

Barb


----------



## JennyB (May 7, 2010)

Oh we are SOOO very sorry Shauna! 



 What terrible thinks to happen..losing Whitney and all her foals. She sure tried didn't she. She is up with her babies now running free and happy! You have many friends here to help you through this and the LORD too. If you ever need to just talk please Pm or email me {{{HUGS}}} 

 

God Bless and Prayers,

Jenny and Mel


----------



## rcfarm (May 8, 2010)

So Sorry to hear of your loss. Hugs to you and family.


----------



## Shortpig (May 8, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear that you have lost so much in such a short time. I was so hoping this would all turn out good for you and you would have a foal to play with and watch grow up. I can't imagine how hard this will be to tell your children of their loss also. I will be thinking of you and your children. I do understand as my family doesn't get it. How much my horses and critters mean to me and what joy they give me. We understand how you are feeling and wish you the very best in your time of sorrow.

Marie


----------



## rockin r (May 8, 2010)

Genie said:


> Very sad
> 
> 
> 
> Please accept our condolences.


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (May 8, 2010)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## ontherisefarm (May 8, 2010)

I am so very sorry you lost your mare !! They creep in and wrap thierselves around your heart and leave you totally heartbroken when they go.. {{{ HUGS }}}


----------



## MBhorses (May 8, 2010)

my heart goes out to you and your family. We lost our only foal due april 13 the foal got stuck. I am thankful my mare is ok.I understand your loss. I so sorry you lost your mare and foal. We will have you in our prayers.


----------



## crponies (May 8, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your heartbreaking loss.


----------



## twister (May 8, 2010)

Shauna, So sorry for the loss of your special mare. <Hugs> Yvonne


----------



## JaiteraMiniatures (May 8, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss




You couldn't have done anything to change the outcome, just know they're both in a much better place now.


----------

